# Which spices go well with pear?



## taxlady (Nov 25, 2010)

I made a pear tart according to a Danish recipe. It had ginger in the dough. I liked it but my DH doesn't really like ginger, so he thought it detracted from the dessert.

What spice(s) would you use for a pear tart if you were using a little bit of ginger?

What spice(s) would you use for a pear tart if you were *not* using any  ginger?


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd try nutmeg or cloves, but just a smidge. Thats in answer to both questions.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 25, 2010)

In addition to what Alix suggested, you could also use cardamom with or without ginger.  I recently bought a jar of pear cardamom jam at a local market and it was really good.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I used ground cloves. I will definitely try cardamom, but even if I hadn't already done it with cloves, I wasn't in the mood  for grinding cardamom this evening. That's why I chose cloves instead of nutmeg 

I'll let you know how it turns out. It's in the oven now.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 25, 2010)

My "famous" Pear Tart is made with browned butter custard and cardamom. :-D


----------



## babetoo (Nov 25, 2010)

i like cinnamon. just don't over do it. and maybe a hint of nutmeg.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2010)

The clove was good, but I should have put more than 1/4 tsp.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> My "famous" Pear Tart is made with browned butter custard and cardamom. :-D



Have you posted the recipe here?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 26, 2010)

I cheat a lot, I buy bottles of ready made Gluhwein, leave the pears in it for a few hours then heat to poach them. I then use the lightly spiced pears in various ways and serve the drink as usual.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 26, 2010)

Alix said:


> I'd try nutmeg or cloves, but just a smidge. Thats in answer to both questions.


 
I second this.  I use these plus ginger in my pear pie.


----------

